
Show HN: Covid Guard – The global Covid-19 screening platform - jjranalli
https://covidguard.io
======
jjranalli
Covid Guard is a platform aimed at collecting and analysing anonymous health
information to get a real-time overview of the pandemic and prevent new
outbreaks.

We leverage a source of information still untapped in most countries – the
symptoms of the population – which can provide valuable insights without
having to rely on limited resources, such as swabs or serological tests.

By using the platform, users directly contribute to the safety of their own
community while receiveing constant updates on their areas of interest
(through maps and customised reports).

Our aim is not to directly identify those who may have contracted COVID-19,
but rather to statistically determine high-risk areas and identify anomalous
patterns days or weeks in advance compared to conventional solutions (i.e.
contact-tracing apps). That way, we allow authorities to promptly focus their
efforts on the most critical areas, making the most of the tools at their
disposal.

